# JTable width automatisch anpassen



## dior (29. Jun 2012)

Hi,

wie kann ich die width einer Tabelle automatisch anhand des Inhalts anpassen?
Also so wie in excel wenn ich einen langen Text in der Spalte habe und auf die Spalte oben doppelklicke das die Breite automatisch angepasst wird?

table.set??

danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jun 2012)

Hier einige Threads die sich mit der Forumsuche finden lassen:
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/91032-optimale-spaltenbreite-doppelklick-jtable.html
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/89048-minimale-spaltenbreite-fuer-jtable.html
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/70108-jtable-automatische-spaltenbreite.html
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/67908-jtable-spaltenbreite-automatisch-anpassen.html
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/44383-jtable-spaltenbreite.html
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/9036-jtable-spaltenbreite-automatisch-setzen.html


----------



## dior (29. Jun 2012)

Danke,
habe dieses Thread kurz nach meinem gefunden http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/70108-jtable-automatische-spaltenbreite.html

Allerdings ist eigenartig, ich habe eine Tabelle mit 30 Spalten, es werden mir aber nur die Spalte 15 & 18 mit autoResizeTable auf Maximum vergrößert.... die anderen nicht???

AutofitTableColumns.autoResizeTable(table, true, 10, true);

???:L


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jun 2012)

Ich habe die fehlende Beispiel-Jar noch mal hochgeladen. Vielleicht findest du darin die Antwort.


----------



## dior (29. Jun 2012)

Es geht mit 
	
	
	
	





```
table.setAutoResizeMode(JTable.AUTO_RESIZE_OFF);
```

keine Ahnung warum mit der off Option, aber es geht (bis auf eine spalte... aber egal)

Danke


----------

